# Help Naming Plants



## kishnik (Apr 9, 2009)

hi guys im from the philippines.. currently i have these aquatic plants in my pond... i bought them in a local pet store past few months and put it right in.... ive been googleing past few days and came up to aquaticplantcentral... i was overwhelmed when i saw some pictures of heavily planted tanks... now, as a fish lover, i would like to try out aqua scaping... but first i would like to know the name of my plants... i really dont have any clue/info about these plants...

heres some pictures of my plants... sorry for the pics, im not really good at photography...

if theirs any info you can give me to start my aqua scape i really appreciate it...


































































thanks all!


----------



## kishnik (Apr 9, 2009)

well ive been searching a while for the names of the plant in plantfinder... please correct me if im wrong...

1st picture = PROSERPINACA PALUSTRIS or MYRIOPHYLLUM MATTOGROSSENSE?
3rd picture = Microsorum pteropus 'Philippine'
4th picture = Egeria densa
6th picture = SAGITTARIA SUBULATA

well so far this is what i found... is this right?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

My guesses: 

1-------Myriophyllum species, I think because it looks like the leaves are in a whorl 
2-------Cabomba caroliniana or paleformis
3-------Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia
4-------Eigeria densa
5-------Cabomba caroliniana or C. palaeformis
6-------Sagittaria sp.
7-------one of the round-leaved Echinodorus varieties, possibly Tropica's Echinodorus aquartica
8-------Ludwigia palustris


----------



## gooey (Dec 12, 2007)

hi.. i agree with HeyPk except for the last plant, i think it is Ludwigia repens.
where did you get the plants? from Cartimar?


----------



## kishnik (Apr 9, 2009)

well im from the philippines, davao city... i just bought them from a local pet store (they put it in their backyard)... i didnt bother asking where they get those plants and their was no name written either... im a newbie in aquascaping, didnt thought the names of the plant is important... now i know, whats the next part? ive got 2*1*1 feet aquarium (around 15g)


----------



## gooey (Dec 12, 2007)

next would be to set up lights, get the right substrate and just a slight comment, some of the plants( crypt. aponogetifolia and the sword) will grow to large for your tank. do you post at mypalhs also?


----------



## kishnik (Apr 9, 2009)

oh theirs a slight change of plans...from 2*1*1 tank into 24in*16in*16in (aprox 33g) and it would be staying outside the house (my grandma wont allow the tank inside).. 

about the sword, are you talking about picture number 6 because its kinda not growing till now... its been months on my pond.... 

now that i stated the tank will stay outside the house, it will be in the porch... dont know how much light it would receive from the sun... would i still need some light bulbs? 

currently im searching for a gravel as substrate in my tank. ive been reading articles... didnt thought theirs plenty to choose from... any advice?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

kishnik said:


> about the sword, are you talking about picture number 6 because its kinda not growing till now... its been months on my pond....


 It looks like nutrient deficiency. Swords grow best in nutrient-rich substrate, e.g. loamy soil or mud.


----------



## kishnik (Apr 9, 2009)

wont mud/soil make the water dirty?


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

kishnik said:


> wont mud/soil make the water dirty?


You can add some sand on top of the soil to prevent this problem. Basically, you don't fill up any water first. Add the mud/soil that you want (assume you have tested the soil/mud). Then add some sand on the top layer. Plant your plants (you may want to spray some water to prevent the plants from drying up). When you're ready to fill up with water, add a piece of clean plastic bag to cover the substrate, fill up the water on top of the plastic bag to prevent stirring up the substrate.


----------



## kishnik (Apr 9, 2009)

are mud/soil for water plants different from the mud/soil of garden plants?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

There's not really a difference. It depends on the requirements of the particular plants, too. Substrates with large portion of clay or silt are favorable for plants with high nutrient demands. A fertilizer can be intermixed into the soil. A soil where e.g. water lilies (Nymphaea) or lotus (Nelumbo) thrive well is also good for swords. 
If You don't want to fill soil into Your pond, You also could plant the Echinodorus and other species in flower pots (with a sand layer on the soil, as totziens recommends) and put them into the pond.


----------



## kishnik (Apr 9, 2009)

nice! i already got my garden soil already and now im looking for a good subtrate to cover the soil. 

btw, how much light do i need for my tank (24",16",16")? it will be outside the house, within a porch


----------



## kishnik (Apr 9, 2009)

the thread "Proper Wattage for Aquariums " said 55watts but ive been thinking about the sunlight that lighten up my tank...


----------

